#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Subs stofferen

## Niek...

Sinds enige jaren maken we fanatiek gebruik van onze subs, wat vandaag de dag ook wel te zien is...<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> Een opknapbeurt bleek niet onnodig en na alle voors & tegens afgewogen te hebben; hebben we besloten ze beide te stofferen.

Ik ben gister begonnen met het strippen van de kasten, vandaag het voorbereidende werk, en morgen waarschijnlijk het stofferen zelf. Via wat foto's wil ik jullie op de hoogte houden, en je weet het:

*Tips zijn altijd welkom!*

Foto's van de kasten nu (deels gestript):







Rest volgt!

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## sussudio

Weet je zeker dat je wilt stofferen ? Zoals je weet hebben wij gestoffeerde kasten. Het kost nogal wat moeite om die een beetje schoon te houden.

Ik herinner me nog goed de keer dat een truttebel zonodig haar glas bessen erop moest parkeren, welke vervolgens door een wilde danser omgestoten werd. Dan ben je de volgende dag wel even zoet met tapijtreiniger hoor  :Smile: 

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> Weet je zeker dat je wilt stofferen ? Zoals je weet hebben wij gestoffeerde kasten. Het kost nogal wat moeite om die een beetje schoon te houden.
> 
> Ik herinner me nog goed de keer dat een truttebel zonodig haar glas bessen erop moest parkeren, welke vervolgens door een wilde danser omgestoten werd. Dan ben je de volgende dag wel even zoet met tapijtreiniger hoor 
> 
> Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
> Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.



Elke beetje drive-in show heeft toch altijd tapijt reiniger bij de hand <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Michael

mischien en beetje offtopic maar ik ben op zoek naar een schema voor een dubbel 18"of dubbel 15" subkast en ik zie juist deze kastjes die er best basic uitzien (heb er niet veel verstand van). Niek heb je deze kastjes zelf gebouwd of gekocht. zo ja heb je de bouwplanne hiervan nog en zou ik die dan mischien hebben. Zijn ze moeilijk om te bouwen of gemakkelijk?. Zo nee, van welk merk zijn ze?
Hoop wat van je te horen. :Smile:

----------


## Niek...

Stofferen is inderdaad een weloverwogen keuze. Onze tops zijn al gestoffeerd, dus dat wordt een mooi plaatje <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>. We weten dat ze moeilijk te reinigen zijn, maar het ziet er simpelweg strak uit. En het scheelt natuurlijk dat we nu op wat chiquere feesten mikken <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tekeningen van de kast heb ik helaas niet. De kasten zijn inderdaad zelfbouw, maar wij hebben ze destijds zo overgekocht. Wat ik wel door heb ik dat het een erg basic kast is. Een rechthoekige kast van 9/11 (niet zeker) hout, twee speakers en wat baspijpen erin, voila!

Klinkt overigens alleraardigst in vergelijking met productiekasten!

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Merijndj

Ik weet niet of je dit al hebt gehoord.... maar hier komt ie:

Leg die "naden" NOOIT over een hoek, maar altijd op een plat vlak!!!

Wat ik zou doen is spuitlijm gebruiken.. hier de kast en de stof beide inspuiten en goed strak op de kast leggen. Hier op het forum is iemand die het ECHT goed kan uitleggen (Beyma)..

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## Mr Dj

hmm, ik heb ook alweer redelijk wat kastjes gestoffeerd. Mijn methode...telkens vlak per vlak inkwasten met lijm, dan het stof er strak omheen vouwen. naden..heel simpel, aan de boven en onderkant de overige (uitstekende) flappen omvouwen, en snijden wanneer ze op elkaar liggen. dan krijg je een (als je het goed doet) perfecte, passende nette naad, die niet opvalt. 

Tja zoals ik het uitleg zal er nog wel niemand wijzer van worden, maar misschien heb ik het fout, dus toch maar even.
Je moet het gewoon een keer gezien hebben (of net als ik heb gedaan, logisch nadenken, en elke keer kom je weer dingen tegen waarvan je achteraf zegt dat het makkelijker kon.



Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Michael

Nog steeds even offtopic (i know <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>) maar weet iemand toevallig waar ik de ontwerpen voor zo'n een voudige en simpele baskast kan vinden. (speakerplans heeft ze niet)

----------


## speakerfreak

www.lautsprechershop.de

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat: maar het ziet er simpelweg strak uit. En het scheelt natuurlijk dat we nu op wat chiquere feesten mikken



Dan hoop ik dat je die flightcaseprofielen er niet terug op gaat mikken! Dat doet me terug denken aan de (goeie) ouwe tijd van W-bins en glijbanen en toestanden.

----------


## Niek...

Strips blijven er natuurlijk af, komen zwarte kunsthofhoeken voor in de plaats. Het lijmen en de naden waren reeds bekend...

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## ralph

Als je mikt op de wat chiquere feestemn dan zou ik je willen anraden om gewoon strakke kasten te gebruiken, gestoffeerde kasten blijft vanalles inhangen.
Als je het dan echt netjes wil houden, bouw dan kisten om je PA heen...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Niek...

Ralph: zoals gezegd is het een bewuste keuze geweest om te stofferen. WIJ vinden het er netjes uitzien (netter dan de gemiddelde sub met krasvaste laag, als flightcase, o.i.d.). Met een goed gekozen "stof" is een kist niet nodig voor de subs. De tops hebben al bescherming in de vorm van hoezen.

De vorderingen:





Voor de zelfbouwers een kijkje in de kast...





*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Michael

Zo dit is echt een basic design. Wil je me eens de afmetingen van de kist doorgeven en welke woofertjes erin zitten. Lijkt me wel leuk om na te bouwen (als je dat niet erg vind)

Bij voorbaat dank

----------


## Niek...

Hoogte: 101
Breedte: 57
Woofer: Eminence Kappa 15 LF (oudere serie!)

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Haha, en de diepte moet hij zelf gokken? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mms misschien is hij wel vierkant, achja het is ook zaterdag ochtend....

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## speakerfreak

tja het is ect een doos met 2 verroeste speakers erin<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

ik hoop at ik je nu niet heb beledigd<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> tja het is ect een doos met 2 verroeste speakers erin<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> ik hoop at ik je nu niet heb beledigd<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....



maakt geen hol uit..als het bonkt is het goed <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## speakerfreak

whehehe zo ist maar net he<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## rockmeister

hoe zaten die wielen erop gemonteerd?

----------


## Niek...

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## beyma

Ik wou net gaan schrijven dat je tapijt moet nemen zonder "vleug" (=richting waarin het geweven is),ontdek ik het zowaar al onder die kratjes bier,Heel goed! En leuk tot je aan me dacht Merijn! 

Martijn

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik moet de afgelopen dagen toch echt constateren dat de befaamde bier-kratten echt hun plaatsje verdiend hebben in het hobby-bob gereedschappen arsenaal...

Ben erg benieuwd naar het eind resultaat....

Even een tip voor de vervolg foto's, maak even een paar close-up foto's van de hoeken en naden voordat je de beschermhoeken monteerd.

SuCCeS

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> Ik wou net gaan schrijven dat je tapijt moet nemen zonder "vleug" (=richting waarin het geweven is),ontdek ik het zowaar al onder die kratjes bier,Heel goed! En leuk tot je aan me dacht Merijn! 
> 
> Martijn



graag gedaan hoor...

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## luc2366

excuseer voor de opmerking maar het gaat om 1 bak (belgisch) bier en 3 bakken water!

----------


## luc2366

excuseer voor de opmerking maar het gaat om 1 bak (belgisch) bier en 3 bakken water!

----------


## PowerSound

HAHAHAAH TJA eerlijk is eerlijk <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh!

----------


## groenteboer

[offtopic]





> citaat:excuseer voor de opmerking maar het gaat om 1 bak (belgisch) bier en 3 bakken water!



Hiermee ben ik het als rasechte nederlander (die stiekem 200 meter van de belgische grens woont) toch graag mee eens !

[/offtopic]
Joost

----------


## Michael

Niek bedankt voor de afmetingen maar kun je me mischien ook nog de diepte geven dan ben ik je ewige dank verschuldigd. Ik ga me twee van deze kastjes bouwen. Lijken me best wel leuk<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

Eindresultaat:










Uiteraard worden de kasten nog uitgerust met roosters en speakerschuim. Helaas was het klitterband op, dus dat komt volgende week.

Voor Michael en anderen de definitieve afmetingen:

Hoogte: 101 cm.
Breedte: 55 cm.
Diepte: 51 cm.

Showtechniek: helaas las ik te reactie net pas...wellicht dat ik vandaag nog ff wat foto's van de hoeken maken kan (maar de hoeken zitten er al op...)

Ben zelf overigens erg tevreden <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>



*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Merijndj

Ziet er mooi uit.. Maar als ik het zo in de zon zie lijkt het grijze stof..

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## Rv

Yep, netjes Niek!!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Mr Dj

netjes..komt toch nog wel grill met schuim voor he ??


Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Mr Dj

Weet je, die dubbel 15" lijkt eigenlijk wel verdomd veel op die wij gebruiken. vooral qua afmetingen...zelfbouw neem ik aan ??? zo ja. 2e hands gekocht ? zo ja..waar ?

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> netjes..komt toch nog wel grill met schuim voor he ??



"Uiteraard worden de kasten nog uitgerust met roosters en speakerschuim. Helaas was het klitterband op, dus dat komt volgende week."




> citaat:Weet je, die dubbel 15" lijkt eigenlijk wel verdomd veel op die wij gebruiken. vooral qua afmetingen...zelfbouw neem ik aan ??? zo ja. 2e hands gekocht ?



"De kasten zijn inderdaad zelfbouw, maar wij hebben ze destijds zo overgekocht." 

Rest alleen nog de vraag waar ze gekocht zijn....

Groetjes

----------


## Niek...

Waar de kasten gekocht zijn...goede vraag. Zat net de foto's van Mr. DJ te bekijken en er is inderdaad een vergelijking te zien. De kasten komen ergens uit Brabant/Zeeland, een aantal jaar geleden gekocht bij een bedrijfje ergens bij een soort dijk. Zou niet meer weten waar...

Merijn: de stof lijkt in de zon wel grijs, in werkelijkheid zijn het zwarte en grijze draden vermengd, wat uiteindelijk tot een antraciete kleur leidt.

Iemand nog een goed idee hoe ik het klitterband het beste aan het rooster kan bevestigen (zonder dat ik maandelijks alles na moet lopen) <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## beyma

Klitteband is vragen om moeilijkheden, beter is gewoon een zwart bolkop schroefje met een afstandbus er onder. Of wil je dagelijks de rooster loshalen? 

Martijn

----------


## Niek...

Wil je daar werkelijk antwoord op? Ik zoek dus nog steeds naar een passende oplossing (schroeven lijkt mij overigens niet het meest praktisch: ik mag wel 20 schroeven per kast gebruiken wil het overal netjes en strak zitten...)

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Merijndj

zit het schuim voor of achter de grill?

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## beyma

Hmm, dan heb je dus gewoon erg dun rooster!! Ik ben verwend met zo'n goede werkgever (NOB denkt met me mee) ik loop naar de metaal afdeling en knip een stuk "strekmetaal" of geperforeerd plaatstaal af... (bv rondjes van 5 mm is erg mooi,en laat al het geluid door!!)
Maar goed daar heb jij weinig aan....
Ik zal even kijken of ik er een foto van kan uploaden, misschien doe je inspriratie op, ik heb hem namenlijk nog een paar keer door de zetbank gehaald en dan ziet het er gelijk een stuk "echter" uit !

Martijn

Ik heb nog even zitten kijken naar je sub's en als je nu bv een nieuw stuk rooster laat knippen bij de plaatselijke ijzerboer en je laat deze rondom omzetten -dus als je front 40 mm verdiept ligt ,zet je hem dus 35 mm om (gelijk is ongelijk zeggen wij altijd)-
dan kan je er een aantal "las moeren" aan laten knetteren van binnen op deze omgezette stukken.Vervolgens kan je door de zijkant van je box er een verzonken boutje er door schroeven en zie je aan de voorkant helemaal niet hoe het rooster vast zit en door de omgezetten kanten is het rooster tig keer zo stijf !!

Nou suc6

Martijn

----------


## Merijndj

Dus Martijn... als ik het goed begrijp,

omzetten = omvouwen.
knetteren = lassen.

In plaats van schroeven door de front, doe je nu verzonken bouten door de zijkant, die in de "las moeren" passen...

Dus opeenvolgend van binnen naar buiten,

Las moer-&gt;grill-&gt;kast(hout)-&gt;bout door kast en in moer..

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## beyma

Inderdaad Merijn, sorry dat ik veel vak jargon gebruik <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar de volgorde is niet nog eens een moer op het laatst! 
Een lasmoer is het best te omschrijven als een vingerhoedje met bv M6 draad er in en dan zit er aan beide kanten een lip om deze vast te lassen (ook wel bakken en braden,knetteren, vastpikken genoemd)
En je zet het staal om in een zetbank, niet in een vouwbank vandaar...
om een stuk plaatstaal rondom om te zetten heb je een speciale "vinger zetbank" nodig ,maar een beetje metaal/constructie boer heeft dit!

En by the way als je helemaal de puntjes op de i wil zetten neem je inbus boutjes !(wel helemaal in het hout draaien) En het rooster natuurlijk even netjes zijdeglans zwart spuiten.

even resumé , inbus boutje door de bekleding&gt;hout&gt;metaal&gt;lasmoer klaar. 

Martijn

----------


## Merijndj

ok duidelijk.

ik bedoelde met die bout door de moer, dat de bout door alles heen in de moer wordt vastgedraait...

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> *Greetz Niek*



Niek wil je mij plezieren en een andere kleur kiezen....

Vondt het namelijk altijd erg makkelijk om snel te kunnen zien waar en of ik al gepost had in een topic..

Was erg herkenbaar, enne aangezien mijn geheugen me af en toe een beeeeeeeetje in de steek laat. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bij voorbaat dank,





*Showtechniek*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Niek, mischien iets voor jou&gt;?!:

Regi(62.163.78.71) schreef op Wed Apr 9 18:30:56 2003: Wie weet of kent iemand waar ik mijn speakerkasten zou kunnen laten bekleden voor een redelijke prijs. Liefs in de omgeving Rotterdam.06-10217033 suboys@zonnet.nl

http://www.heuff.nl

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Niek...

We wonen niet echt in de omgeving R'dam...

Laatste foto:



*Greetz Niek*

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja ik zou een mooi zwart gelakte kast toch netter vinden staan hoor...

maarja.. das een kwestie van smaak

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## Max

Ik vindt ze ERGUHH mooi geworden Niek 
alleen mochten die sub's iets donkerder
of is dat het licht wat erop schijnt ?? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Lijkt wel Synco <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Mooi man!

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## beyma

Ja zeker leuk geworden, zit je rooster nu achter het speakerschuim?? en hoe heb je het nu allemaal vast gekregen??
Waar heb je eigenlijk de bekleding vandaan?? bij de kwantum toevallig? if so, ben je dan niet een beetje bang voor reaktie's  als "zijn dat marqant boxen?" begrijp me niet verkeerd het zit er prachtig op,maar ik vroeg het me gewoon af....<img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>

Martijn

----------


## Niek...

Subs zijn inderdaad goed gelukt; de kleur vinden wij zo uitstekend (en ja: ieder z'n smaak). Of we bang zijn dat de subs voor Marquant boxen aan worden gezien: nee. Dat maakt me overigens ook niets uit: diegene die puur op merk oordeelt zonder verder een onderbouwde mening te hebben, daar luister ik toch niet naar! Houd hen gewoon een spiegel voor, kijken hoe ze dan praten...

Rooster zit nu vrijwel direct boven de speakers gemonteerd met schroeven (met de nodige speling), waar het schuim weer op geplakt is.



*Greetz Niek*

----------

